# Soundtrack HELP!!!



## adrian8 (Mar 26, 2011)

can someone please tell me the name of the song in this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wad1lJfb5kM#t=01m13s

it starts at 1:13 and ends at 3:05


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

never heard it.

i would recommend using this site:

http://www.watzatsong.com/EN/


----------

